# TiVo Mini live TV quality?



## Hokie-Dave (Feb 19, 2006)

I currently have a TiVo HD on the TV we use the most often in the family room. I'm thinking of moving this to the basement to the big TV where I currently only have a cable box and usually only use the TV for watching sports or movies. I'd like to replace it with a Romio Pro in our family room and get a Mini to replace an outdated Series 2 that I've got up in the bedroom. I've been watching SD on my HD TV up there for years and am ready for a change. 

My question is will I notice a streaming lag or anything using a MOCA network between the Romio Pro and the Mini when watching Live TV in the bedroom? I'm worried I won't be happy with streaming live TV. Any issues or complaints with this setup?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

No issues here. Assuming you have decent quality coax and splitters, a Tivo Mini on MoCA will display video and respond to trick-play commands exactly as if you were at the Roamio Pro.

The only additional lag you will notice with a Mini is related to Live TV and channel surfing. Channel changes on Live TV will take ~1 second longer than if you were at the Roamio Pro and can get annoying if you plan to channel surf at the Mini location.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ditto what tater said. If you're familiar with the speed of Tivo channel changes, the Mini takes an extra second or so until the video starts. This is true with moca or ethernet. Trickplaying is identical to the DVR itself.

That small extra buffer time is no big deal. I was in a similar situation previously... watching SD on a small HDTV in the kitchen. The convenience of watching live TV and recordings in HD anywhere in the home has totally outweighed that.


----------



## Hokie-Dave (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses. I'm assuming I probably won't notice the channel changing lag since I've become used to it with the Series 2 going through the little digital converter box with the IR blaster thing setup on it. I guess this sounds like the way to go then. At first I was just thinking about the basic Romio, but now I think I need the Plus since it comes with the MOCA adapter.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Plus or Pro is the way to go. If you've had your series 2 for over 10 years they were running a special for long time users. Others could probably give you better info on that.


----------



## Hokie-Dave (Feb 19, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Plus or Pro is the way to go. If you've had your series 2 for over 10 years they were running a special for long time users. Others could probably give you better info on that.


Thanks, I went online and noticed I have only been a TiVo customer since 2006.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hokie-Dave said:


> Thanks, I went online and noticed I have only been a TiVo customer since 2006.


You should double check that to make sure that is accurate. A lot of people have reported that their online account histories with TiVo haven't actually been going back as far as they should in some cases.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

The Mini is generally quite responsive, although mine seem to have a few seconds of lag before starting a show, but once it's started, it works great.


----------

